# Dubai Visa Run via Public Transport



## gaga555 (Apr 18, 2011)

Hi

Quick one & sorry if it's been asked before. I'm living in JBR Dubai and looking to do a visa run, only problem is I don't drive.

Is it possible to do it in Hatta/Al Ain by bus & taxi or not?

Thanks!


----------



## mavzor (Feb 17, 2011)

gaga555 said:


> Hi
> 
> Quick one & sorry if it's been asked before. I'm living in JBR Dubai and looking to do a visa run, only problem is I don't drive.
> 
> ...


As far as I've heard you can often have a hard time finding taxi's who will do that for you.
They will generally ask for large additional fees.

I'd suggest its best to find someone to do a run with.

Honestly: Learn how to drive. You're in dubai!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There are cheap coach trips that run to hatta and back and often throw in a free biryani. Most of them are advertised/resold through "Typing Centres"


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> There are cheap coach trips that run to hatta and back and often throw in a free biryani. Most of them are advertised/resold through "Typing Centres"[/QUOTE
> 
> To the border? who are they marketing with free Biryani? Indians cannot do visa runs.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

wandabug said:


> To the border? who are they marketing with free Biryani? Indians cannot do visa runs.


I've no idea, I've just seen the posters whenever I've been in a typing centre sorting out visas and the like.


----------



## gaga555 (Apr 18, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> There are cheap coach trips that run to hatta and back and often throw in a free biryani. Most of them are advertised/resold through "Typing Centres"


Thanks, found it there, goes from Deira bus station twice daily. No mention of my free biyriani though...!


----------



## antpro26 (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi, did you do the visa run by coach? I need to do one this week. How much was it? How long did it take?
Thanks, Anthony.


----------

